# Need Suggestions For Splitting Audio Files Using Audacity!



## FaustinoTowne (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello friends,

Recently I just have downloaded Audacity for splitting audio files. But I am unable to access it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

It appears that Audacity has started to go down the drain now that a company has bought it and put in capabilities that could be used for monetization. I'd look into using an audacity fork or other software that could do what you want.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

FaustinoTowne said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Recently I just have downloaded Audacity for splitting audio files. But I am unable to access it. Can anyone help me?


Unable to access what? I've got the most recent version and it still works the same and as intended.


----------



## abizzle (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you looked at WavePad? The free version is full featured and if you need something professional you can always upgrade to the Master’s Edition. It’s about the only other software I know of that comes close to Audacity.


----------



## FaustinoTowne (Nov 25, 2020)

I was able to resolve the issue from here. Thank you,


----------

